

Ask HN: what is the cheapest way to collect instrument logged data remotely? - FraaJad

I need to collect data from instruments periodically (once every 15 minutes) remotely.
Is there a Wireless plan that is suitable for this kind of low/data-only traffic?<p>I live in in the US.
======
inerte
I'm from Brazil. A friend worked on a company that tracked trucks (to know if
they are on route, where they are if stolen, etc).

They simple used a cellphone with GPS, requesting via HTTP the company's
server, with its position/id.

They probably had some kind of agreement with telcos to pay a little cheaper
rates, but honestly a few kb per day is cheap enough, and the tech is not
complicated.

I don't know your scaling plans, but I think you can do your instruments talk
to some server using standard cellphones.

------
wmf
There are unadvertised SMS-only plans; I don't know how you buy them, though.

